# Shop for G Gauge



## cockney132 (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone know of a hobby shop or train store near north Alabama or south Tennessee that carries G gauge track, trains, part, etc. Internet is fine but sometimes i like to pick things up to know the quality .... most i found seem to carry some (not much) HO, N & O.

.... any train shows around here also?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Huntsville and Decatur have Hobby shops. Also check on Garden Railways, it is a magazine that features G scale. It lists activity in Alabama.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i was scanning HO scale on e-bay and saw a flat car for "G" scale.

i think it said $5.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Links are useful in these cases.


----------

